# Peugeot 306 GTi-6 - Blaze Yellow



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

This 306 GTi-6 belonging to 'darzmat' on here recieved a detail today.. the aim of the day was to breathe a little life into the paint and lay down some protection on the paint, glass and alloys for winter. It was decided to give it a one step machine polish with the rotary to prep the paint for two coats of sealant.

Heres the video,






And the traditional writeup



















First up was a thorough pressure wash - unfortunately my PW broke a few days ago so we had no snowfoam today. After the rinse we moved onto the tyres, wheels and arches. The wheels were cleaned with AMDetails wheel cleaner -



















AMDetails APC in action on the tyres (fantastic APC - well impressed)



















The arches also recieved AMDetails APC - bearing in mind it was diluted 10:1 it still did a great job










I then gave the exhaust a buzz with APC and a brush - later polished with the Britemax 'twins' -










After thoroughly jetting off all of the wheel cleaner and APC, it was time to move onto the wash, this time using the 2BM and AMDetails shampoo. This stuff is very similar to Britemax ecomax, which I massively rate - smells amazing too -










The car was given yet another rinse then subject to claying - this time with the AMDetails 'mild' claybar and Last Touch as lube.
After just the rear quarter -










This was picked up from the bootlid :doublesho God knows what it was, but it's better that it's not on the car -










And the general level coming off per panel (glass done too) -










After another thorough rinse the car was dried with a KENT drying towel. It was then time to move onto machining. It recieved a basic one step machine polish with Dodo Lime Prime and an old-style Meguiars polishing pad on the rotary. This gave great results, and really cleaned up the paint -



















The typical amount used for half/a panel -










The pad afterwards!










While this had been going on, Darius (the owner) had attended to the tyres and trim with Endurance and Gloss-It TRV respectively. He'd also polished and protected the alloys with Duragloss 105 -




























He then gave underneath the door handles a hand polish with some Megs 205 -



















After the machining, I gave the paintwork a wipedown with Gloss-It Gloss Enhancer (the best QD out there imo) ready to lay down some protection. Looking good pre-LSP -





































Now I really wanted to use Gloss-It Finish, but at the same time I didn't as I don't have a DA and it recommends using it with one. So I opted with Zaino Z2, which I can't find a single thing wrong with 

(2 layers applied with 15 mins inbetween)

After Z2














































While I applied the zaino, Darius polished the windscreen with G4 Glass Polish and sealed it with 2 coats of GTechniq G1. The rest of the windows recieved a coat of RainX.

Unfortunately the sun didn't come out, but the rain did 












































​
Thanks for reading, comments and criticisms welcome :thumb:


----------



## darzmat (Aug 31, 2011)

thats my car lol

Had a great day today with Alan detailing my car, never expected it to turn out so well tbh. Delighted with how it looks now and cannot fault alans work at all. He is just filled with information and i definately learnt alot today.

thanks again alan for what you did today  and hope to see u soon to take care of the mondeo before it goes up for sale.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work there grasshopper :thumb:
think i'll give the duragloss another try at some point...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good mate


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

gti6, awesome motor


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

oh yeah :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done..


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Good work Alan :thumb: 

Fanncy another tag team on my fleet??


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good job, soft spot for these. Perfect
Track material


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice finish achieved there. 

One comment would be that your clay shouldn't really get that dirty, and the colour of your pad after the lime prime would suggest the clay was unable to remove all the contaminants on the paint. Personally I'd have soaked the car in the AMdetails APC just using a hand sprayer prior to the initial wash and then following the wash a de-tar is crucial prior to claying. Although it looks impressive when you see a dirty clay bar they really should be practically clean except for a few spots here and there. 

Time constraints might have meant you weren't able to perform the additional steps it just worries me that your polishing pad was dirty which means that dirt was spun around the paint.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dingo2002 said:


> Nice finish achieved there.
> 
> One comment would be that your clay shouldn't really get that dirty, and the colour of your pad after the lime prime would suggest the clay was unable to remove all the contaminants on the paint. Personally I'd have soaked the car in the AMdetails APC just using a hand sprayer prior to the initial wash and then following the wash a de-tar is crucial prior to claying. Although it looks impressive when you see a dirty clay bar they really should be practically clean except for a few spots here and there.
> 
> Time constraints might have meant you weren't able to perform the additional steps it just worries me that your polishing pad was dirty which means that dirt was spun around the paint.


Time constraint was not an issue - we had plenty of time, we started after 10, were finished by 4pm and that included an hour for lunch. Pre-soaking the car in AMDetails APC before the handwash would have made zero difference to how the clay had turned out - considering it was getting a 'contact' wash afterwards. We weren't looking for the clay to get filthy - that was what the clay pulled off showing how effective it is.

I did try and remove the tar with VP Tar & Glue but it really wasn't happening, I need to get some more tardis. The car is 14 years old and had never seen a claybar in it's life - if the clay is still gonna be clean then what is the point in claying? I'd rather have it on the claybar then on the paint.

And in regards to the lime prime - it's point is to clean the paint of deep seated grime. That's why it's a paint CLEANSER. And once again - I'd rather have it on the polishing pad then on the paintwork. IMO this just shows it did a great job.

Oh and by the way, we ended up using a whole claybar split into bits - we changed clay as it got dirty. The pics showed the worst that it got (the dirtiest one was from a very small area)

Ethan I'm totally up for that :thumb:


----------



## darzmat (Aug 31, 2011)

Lewisredfern001 said:


> Good job, soft spot for these. Perfect
> Track material


It defintely is, hoping to get down to knockhill sometime,probably next year by the time I uprate a few bits and bobs


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers everyone for the comments. much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

clay removes surface contaminents, paint cleansers like lime prime deep cleanse the paint, where washing and claying does'nt, hence a dirty pad


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good Alan :thumb:

Ethan, if you're after another pair o hands, gimme a shout


----------



## darzmat (Aug 31, 2011)

cotter said:


> Looking good Alan :thumb:
> 
> Ethan, if you're after another pair o hands, gimme a shout


as i mentioned to alan earlier i might take a swing by for a peak


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

party at ethans :lol:


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Nice work mate that colour really stands out when machined and looks really flat before you started, your mate buying for the next few weeks then :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ask him yourself :lol: thanks for the comment


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeez, never been clayed i guess. Great job.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Time constraint was not an issue - we had plenty of time, we started after 10, were finished by 4pm and that included an hour for lunch. Pre-soaking the car in AMDetails APC before the handwash would have made zero difference to how the clay had turned out - considering it was getting a 'contact' wash afterwards. We weren't looking for the clay to get filthy - that was what the clay pulled off showing how effective it is.
> 
> I did try and remove the tar with VP Tar & Glue but it really wasn't happening, I need to get some more tardis. The car is 14 years old and had never seen a claybar in it's life - if the clay is still gonna be clean then what is the point in claying? I'd rather have it on the claybar then on the paint.
> 
> ...


Before i start i'm not having a pop. It's just constructive criticism we're all friends on here. :thumb:

A contact wash doesn't remove bonded contaminants on its own and that's why a pre-soak (especially on a car that's never been fully cleansed) with something strong is worthwhile. Tree sap, oil, petrochemicals etc are unlikely to be removed completely or even at all with just a 2BM shampoo. That's what your claying and Lime Prime then picked up. I agree the point of clay is to remove contaminants but clay doesn't pull dirt very will into itself and as a result all that dirt sitting on the clay gets pulled across the paintwork. Same as with the lime prime, the dirt will sit on the foam pad in exactly the same way as it sits on a sponge, except with the pad it then gets spun around the paint at 2000rpm. That's why a good decontamination is so important prior to anything other then chemicals touches the paint.

If you see that amount of dirt on your clay then i'm sorry but you de-con stage simply hasn't been effective enough. Ask any seasoned pro on here and they'll say the same thing. Granted i'd rather see that on the clay then steam into a machine polish but given the choice i'd rather not see it on the clay either.

Lime Prime is a paint cleanser but again dirt on the pad is generally a bad thing. I would not expect Lime Prime to pick up stuff that should really be picked up by the de-con and then the clay. And if it did I would change pads.

If you were then to do a full correction on the paint this isn't a huge issue. As it is you didn't do a full correction so the marks left from both the claying and the Lime Prime would potentially have remained.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Just for reference...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224849&highlight=dirty+clay


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Shame after all that polishing it's still rusty!:lol: 
Nice motor not a fan of the stickers....horses for courses and it's your motor:thumb:

I would guess that the clay got that dirty on the tail gate, is that you ran it over the rubber for the window surround!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Dingo2002 said:


> Before i start i'm not having a pop. It's just constructive criticism we're all friends on here. :thumb:
> 
> A contact wash doesn't remove bonded contaminants on its own and that's why a pre-soak (especially on a car that's never been fully cleansed) with something strong is worthwhile. Tree sap, oil, petrochemicals etc are unlikely to be removed completely or even at all with just a 2BM shampoo. That's what your claying and Lime Prime then picked up. I agree the point of clay is to remove contaminants but clay doesn't pull dirt very will into itself and as a result all that dirt sitting on the clay gets pulled across the paintwork. Same as with the lime prime, the dirt will sit on the foam pad in exactly the same way as it sits on a sponge, except with the pad it then gets spun around the paint at 2000rpm. That's why a good decontamination is so important prior to anything other then chemicals touches the paint.
> 
> ...


I hear you - and I'm not having a go either, I just don't understand how when I first joined this site a filthy claybar was seen as a good thing. And everything was fine until this new wave of 'decon' came about. I had a crap experience with a certain 'fallout remover' which did nothing for me imo so I haven't bothered with them since. I don't think you see the point of our little detailing sesh - which was for the banter - we weren't looking for correction, darius just wanted to learn the basics of detailing which he did IMO and I'm sure he'll back me up. Like I said I tried to remove the tar with VP Tar & Glue but it simply wasn't happening - so it had to be clayed off.

I didn't work the lime prime at 2000rpm either. I can't quite grasp what you're saying - dirt on the pad is a bad thing? So dirt in the paint is a good thing? I have read many many write-ups in my time here and I can recall several from the 'seasoned pros' you speak of that show dirty applicators/pads after paint cleansing. But somehow that's okay 

The car looked a lot better then when I started - like I mentioned in the *first paragraph* the aim of the day was to _prep the paint for two coats of sealant_ which imo was done more than well enough. Again, the car had never seen a clay bar in it's life.

Oh and, 'for reference' -

Ooh look, clay
Clark on paint cleaning


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

great job mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dingo2002 said:


> Before i start i'm not having a pop. It's just constructive criticism we're all friends on here. :thumb:
> 
> A contact wash doesn't remove bonded contaminants on its own and that's why a pre-soak (especially on a car that's never been fully cleansed) with something strong is worthwhile. Tree sap, oil, petrochemicals etc are unlikely to be removed completely or even at all with just a 2BM shampoo. That's what your claying and Lime Prime then picked up. I agree the point of clay is to remove contaminants but clay doesn't pull dirt very will into itself and as a result all that dirt sitting on the clay gets pulled across the paintwork. Same as with the lime prime, the dirt will sit on the foam pad in exactly the same way as it sits on a sponge, except with the pad it then gets spun around the paint at 2000rpm. That's why a good decontamination is so important prior to anything other then chemicals touches the paint.
> 
> ...


nope, lost me completely


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice looking job lads, love the 306 GTI-6's, had 2 in the past, great fun cars and looks really well in that colour now :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the comment :thumb: it's a stunning car, really, the acceleration surprised me for a n/a i must say


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Updated the first post with a video - please let me know what you think and I apologise in advance for the quality. Youtube seems to have reduced it. I plan on making more so any comments/criticisms are welcome, I will be including video footage in the next one too.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

videos not bad.. would be good with mini videos put together.. like a compilation type of thing.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Top car, Top job!:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alan, this is a amazing detail, a proper one, thanks for sharing and posting, i really enjoyed reading this detail to great length.

Ok the claybar is dirty, but 13 years of vehicle without a claybar process, the claybar will pick alot of contaminates up, and it shows it the pics, that you have done a grand job on the process.

Lime prime certainly cleaned the paint as well, nothing wrong with a pad showing dirt, i have seen many on here, what you have done is given the paint a proper deep clean, and added protection to the whole vehicle for winter.

The car in the after pics, looks very reflective, the car does not even show now, that it is 13 years of age.

Massive credit from myself for posting a amazing grand detail.

Have a great week Alan from myself, takecare, thanks once again :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Good work mate!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I like how darzmat's hair matches his car. Was that the main attraction to blaze yellow! Haha! Well done looks great!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i pointed that out - don't think he was happy


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks great. D105 on the wheels is a great choice! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job done there.
made the look from from the production line car


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cheers bazz 

aye andy DG105 is awesome, I chose it on alloys cause it's got pre-cleaners in it already (or so I'm told) :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lovely stuff and a nice now rare car


----------

